# My Piranhas have layed eggs!



## Bcsfinest (Jun 12, 2011)

My wife and i watched my piranhas mating last nite only to find out they laid a bunch of eggs during the nite. Any suggestions wether to leave the eggs in the tank or should i take them out. Or do i wait for them to hatch then take them out. what should i do? They are in a 350g tank so will be hard to remove once they have hatched and i only have two days to till they hatch


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

If they are attached, or stuck to something like a spawning mop or bunch of plants, I would take some out and try to hatch and raise them in a small tank - 2 gallons would be good for hatching and the first few weeks of growth. Get the Microworms ready!. Exciting stuff. Cool, would like to see a vid, or pics of your setup.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Congratulations! Are these RBP's?


----------



## Bcsfinest (Jun 12, 2011)

Yes they are Red Bellied Piranha


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cool. I don't have any experience in rearing Piranha fry. I would imagine removing the eggs and rearing the eggs in a 10 gallon, heated, filtered, tank would work. You may also want to add an anti-fungal agent like Methylene Blue or Formalin.

Good luck on this project and keep us posted.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I'm very excited reading this news! Document it and share with us, pictures and videos. Lots of curiosity of this spawn and congratulations!


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

That is awesome. I would remove and try to hatch in a smaller tank. Make sure you are careful when removing from 350G as they may be very protective of the eggs and bite you. Good luck in this venture. Would be cool to see some vids if they hatch. Keep us up to date with the progress.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd use the same water from the tank and a cycled
Sponge filter. I'd take them and I'd they lay again let them try raise. No idea if piranhas protect or just
Leave them . Are they guarding?


----------



## Jondis21 (Sep 7, 2010)

Wow! That's interesting
An update would be nice with pics or short video.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratz!! This is the first time that i hear of piranhas on here, will b awesome if u can keep us up to date for sure


----------



## Bcsfinest (Jun 12, 2011)

Will do updates


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

I'll take some fry off your hands if they hatch


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Any updates?


----------



## victor123 (Apr 4, 2013)

Prepare a 10 to 15 gallon tank with heater and under gravel filter for the fry to be moved into. Water should be from the parents’ tank. Be very, very careful when doing this, as the parents can be extremely protective and aggressive.


----------



## DevinHebert (Aug 2, 2013)

Hey if you are able to raise the fry I will buy 7 of them!


----------



## xxKeatoxx (Aug 20, 2013)

Id be interested in some as well i used to have a bunch and got outta them and now id love to start again keep me posted for sure


----------

